# Alpine MRV-F400 in my possesion, opinions?



## darcness (Mar 13, 2008)

Well I had some good fortune at work this week as my co-worker finally brought in his old amps for me to take a look at them. Since he's no longer into car audio, he gave them to me to see what they are, what they are worth, and to test them. 

Thing is, this F400 is in near mint condition. I hooked it up today and it sounds GREAT. So now I'm pondering keeping it for myself and just giving him the fair market value for it. Or at least letting him know the market value and then see how much he wants for it. He'll most likely cut me a killer deal.

Now I know this amp was one of the better lines Alpine put out, but I'm not sure how rare it is, or what it's value is. Also, just wondering how this would compare to a modern amp, and to the PPI Sedona 630IX I purchased. Any thoughts or opinions would be appreciated. I'll get some pics of the setup tomorrow. Unfortunately my PPI amp got stuck with UPS until Monday, so I can't get pics of that. That's the reason I installed the Alpine in the first place. But now it's grown on me a bit.


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

The Alpine is heads and tails the better amp. The Sedona's were PPI's entry level line vs the MRV was at the top of Alpines line.


----------



## darcness (Mar 13, 2008)

Updated with pic. Any more opinions?


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

I have three amps of the same line. I got two MRV-T500 and an MRV-T300. I havent really cmpared them to other amps, so i want to know how well these things fare. But to me, they sound perfectly fine. I also want to know how these amps compare to other high end amps from yesteryear and the new school amps.

I got the first two amps on a single deal and the other on another deal. I looked at the bottoms of th amps and saw one T500 to be Made in Japan while the other was Made in China. The T-300 came from Japan also. The newer T500 has the same color but it is of a different shade, as if the paint from another batch was used. I managed to get a hold of an amp link for two amps. To bad I need 2 more to make everything as one. Those are rare in these part of the world.


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

I had 2 MRV-F400's They sounded great, eventually each of them died. I have new outputs for them if you need them.

I ran them for many years - my only complaint was that you could fry an egg on them.


----------

